# Muslims terrorists kill 120 Christians in Nigeria.



## RandomPoster

"At least 120 people have been killed by alleged Fulani militant attacks since February in the Kaduna state of Nigeria with the latest attacks on Monday resulting in the deaths of over 50 and the destruction of more than 140 homes."

Nigeria: Muslims kill 120 Christians, destroy 140 homes in the last two weeks

  I also googled major terrorist attacks and this was the most recent result.


----------



## Issa

Correction:
They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## NoVote

Issa said:


> we muslims dont considee them representative



Bullshit. Jihadists are the snakes, and the Good muslims are the grass that hides them...all are complicit.


----------



## toobfreak

RandomPoster said:


> *Muslims terrorists kill 120 Christians in Nigeria*



Just curious.  While one could rightly say that maybe 80-90% of the people in this country are doing something worthwhile and contributory, with maybe 5% of them doing something outstanding and great, what are the stats on Muslims?  When is the last time any of them was noted for actually contributing something good for the world?


----------



## Issa

NoVote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> we muslims dont considee them representative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Jihadists are the snakes, and the Good muslims are the grass that hides them...all are complicit.
Click to expand...

White mass shooting terrorists are terrorists and white people are the grass that it is hiding them and calling them lone wolves and mentally I'll individuals based on your logic. 
Are we good now ?


----------



## Linkiloo

Issa ignores the fact that in every muslim country minorities are persecuted. I guess that makes the majority complicit, at the very least. Or it just means that the majority are terrorists.


----------



## Golfing Gator

RandomPoster said:


> "At least 120 people have been killed by alleged Fulani militant attacks since February in the Kaduna state of Nigeria with the latest attacks on Monday resulting in the deaths of over 50 and the destruction of more than 140 homes."
> 
> Nigeria: Muslims kill 120 Christians, destroy 140 homes in the last two weeks
> 
> I also googled major terrorist attacks and this was the most recent result.
> 
> View attachment 251508



For those of you that get your information from only party approved sources...the situation in Nigeria is between farmers and herders over natural resources and has basically nothing to do with religion.   The local climate has changed and there is now no longer enough resources for both the farmers and the herders.  

Also, in Feb the "christian" side killed 120 of the Fulani.


----------



## Ambivalent1

Issa said:


> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!



That's ok, they count you as an infidel and would kill you on site.


----------



## easyt65

Issa said:


> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!


The Christian God does not demand the entire world be converted, enslaved, or murdered.

In ISLAM, there is only 1 God....so how can Muslims worship 2 SEPERATE '1God's? 1 peaceful god and 1 that demands world conquest by the sword if necessary?


----------



## Golfing Gator

easyt65 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Christian God does not demand the entire world be converted, enslaved, or murdered.
> 
> In ISLAM, there is only 1 God....so how can Muslims worship 2 SEPERATE '1God's? 1 peaceful god and 1 that demands world conquest by the sword if necessary?
Click to expand...


“Peaceful”?  Have you read the Old Testament or the last book in the Bible?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## easyt65

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Christian God does not demand the entire world be converted, enslaved, or murdered.
> 
> In ISLAM, there is only 1 God....so how can Muslims worship 2 SEPERATE '1God's? 1 peaceful god and 1 that demands world conquest by the sword if necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Peaceful”?  Have you read the Old Testament or the last book in the Bible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

tryinG word ''OLD Testament'.

You DO realize the significance if the fifference between the old and new testament, right?


----------



## Golfing Gator

easyt65 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Christian God does not demand the entire world be converted, enslaved, or murdered.
> 
> In ISLAM, there is only 1 God....so how can Muslims worship 2 SEPERATE '1God's? 1 peaceful god and 1 that demands world conquest by the sword if necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Peaceful”?  Have you read the Old Testament or the last book in the Bible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tryinG word ''OLD Testament'.
> 
> You DO realize the significance if the fifference between the old and new testament, right?
Click to expand...


You do realize it is the same God?  Right?  

And God Himself says He never changes. 

Have you read Revelations?  Is that a peaceful book?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Claudette

NoVote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> we muslims dont considee them representative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Jihadists are the snakes, and the Good muslims are the grass that hides them...all are complicit.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more. There are billions of death cult members out there. Jihadists are small fraction of them. Yet The "Good" death cult member do nothing about the jihadists.

Why?? They agree with them and follow the dictates of the Koran and Sharia law.

Ain't no "Good" death cult members out there.


----------



## easyt65

Golfing Gator said:


> You do realize it is the same God?  Right?
> And God Himself says He never changes.


So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.

So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?

Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....


----------



## Golfing Gator

easyt65 said:


> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.



There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.




> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?



I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.  



> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....



You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.  



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## easyt65

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

And you are the one who displayed ignorance.

I agree with the earlier point that there is no 'Neutral' Muslim. Any who claim they do not believe in the Extremists who insist Islam calls for the conversion, enslavement, or death of Non-Muslims yet sit back and say / do nothing as their 'Religion of Peace' is hijacked and used to commit vile atrocities HAVE chosen a side.


----------



## Golfing Gator

easyt65 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the one who displayed ignorance.
> 
> I agree with the earlier point that there is no 'Neutral' Muslim. Any who claim they do not believe in the Extremists who insist Islam calls for the conversion, enslavement, or death of Non-Muslims yet sit back and say / do nothing as their 'Religion of Peace' is hijacked and used to commit vile atrocities HAVE chosen a side.
Click to expand...


Who does “nothing”?  What in your mind should a Muslim US citizen do about extremist in a different country?

Do you hold Christians that do not do “something” against groups like the Westboro Baptist to the same standard?

Does the fact the violence in Nigeria has nothing to do with religion even matter to you?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Likkmee

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Christian God does not demand the entire world be converted, enslaved, or murdered.
> 
> In ISLAM, there is only 1 God....so how can Muslims worship 2 SEPERATE '1God's? 1 peaceful god and 1 that demands world conquest by the sword if necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Peaceful”?  Have you read the Old Testament or the last book in the Bible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tryinG word ''OLD Testament'.
> 
> You DO realize the significance if the fifference between the old and new testament, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize it is the same God?  Right?
> 
> And God Himself says He never changes.
> 
> Have you read Revelations?  Is that a peaceful book?
Click to expand...

Nope but it sho nuff do have a happy ending !


----------



## Issa

easyt65 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:
> They are terrorists and criminals....we muslims dont considee them representative of us or our religion same as any white Christian who committed atrocities inst representative of whites or Christians.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Christian God does not demand the entire world be converted, enslaved, or murdered.
> 
> In ISLAM, there is only 1 God....so how can Muslims worship 2 SEPERATE '1God's? 1 peaceful god and 1 that demands world conquest by the sword if necessary?
Click to expand...

World conquest ? So why the nation under God has been conquering other countries and has 100s of bases in almost most countries on earth ?


----------



## Issa

Claudette said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> we muslims dont considee them representative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Jihadists are the snakes, and the Good muslims are the grass that hides them...all are complicit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more. There are billions of death cult members out there. Jihadists are small fraction of them. Yet The "Good" death cult member do nothing about the jihadists.
> 
> Why?? They agree with them and follow the dictates of the Koran and Sharia law.
> 
> Ain't no "Good" death cult members out there.
Click to expand...

Sorry being a bigot like yourself make your argument about religion invalid....NEXT.


----------



## pismoe

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the one who displayed ignorance.
> 
> I agree with the earlier point that there is no 'Neutral' Muslim. Any who claim they do not believe in the Extremists who insist Islam calls for the conversion, enslavement, or death of Non-Muslims yet sit back and say / do nothing as their 'Religion of Peace' is hijacked and used to commit vile atrocities HAVE chosen a side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who does “nothing”?  What in your mind should a Muslim US citizen do about extremist in a different country?
> 
> Do you hold Christians that do not do “something” against groups like the Westboro Baptist to the same standard?
> 
> Does the fact the violence in Nigeria has nothing to do with religion even matter to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   'westboro' does nothing murderous or even illegal as all they do is to LEGALLY demonstrate and practice 'freedom of speech' as far as i am aware   GGator .


----------



## pismoe

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the one who displayed ignorance.
> 
> I agree with the earlier point that there is no 'Neutral' Muslim. Any who claim they do not believe in the Extremists who insist Islam calls for the conversion, enslavement, or death of Non-Muslims yet sit back and say / do nothing as their 'Religion of Peace' is hijacked and used to commit vile atrocities HAVE chosen a side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who does “nothing”?  What in your mind should a Muslim US citizen do about extremist in a different country?
> 
> Do you hold Christians that do not do “something” against groups like the Westboro Baptist to the same standard?
> 
> Does the fact the violence in Nigeria has nothing to do with religion even matter to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

--------------------------------  as i said , your use of peaceful but annoying 'westboro' is kinda silly as far as the info that i recall about 'westboro' .     Plus i think that 'westboro' has like 10 members and ALL are family from what i hear .   'muslims have a billion or so in reinforcements and 'fifth column' and sadly they are all over the world   GGator .


----------



## Golfing Gator

pismoe said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the one who displayed ignorance.
> 
> I agree with the earlier point that there is no 'Neutral' Muslim. Any who claim they do not believe in the Extremists who insist Islam calls for the conversion, enslavement, or death of Non-Muslims yet sit back and say / do nothing as their 'Religion of Peace' is hijacked and used to commit vile atrocities HAVE chosen a side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who does “nothing”?  What in your mind should a Muslim US citizen do about extremist in a different country?
> 
> Do you hold Christians that do not do “something” against groups like the Westboro Baptist to the same standard?
> 
> Does the fact the violence in Nigeria has nothing to do with religion even matter to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   'westboro' does nothing murderous or even illegal as all they do is to LEGALLY demonstrate and practice 'freedom of speech' as far as i am aware   GGator .
Click to expand...


Do you agree with their version of Christianity?


----------



## pismoe

naw , i don't care .  From what i HEAR  'westboros' nonviolent version of their religious Teachings is legal and hurts no one except for some peoples feelings and emotions but to me its none of my business if they practice peacefully   GGator .


----------



## WillMunny

Which American liberals love!  The only way these Obama liberal traitor-pigs can get an erection is through the deaths of Christians or Westerners in general.  I'm sure this news has made many liberal penises proudly "stand at attention."  Filthy, liberal pieces of I-don't-know-what, everything about these c*ntbags is an exercise in degrading this country.


----------



## LoneLaugher

toobfreak said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims terrorists kill 120 Christians in Nigeria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.  While one could rightly say that maybe 80-90% of the people in this country are doing something worthwhile and contributory, with maybe 5% of them doing something outstanding and great, what are the stats on Muslims?  When is the last time any of them was noted for actually contributing something good for the world?
Click to expand...


You’re an ignorant fool.


----------



## Votto

NoVote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> we muslims dont considee them representative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Jihadists are the snakes, and the Good muslims are the grass that hides them...all are complicit.
Click to expand...


It's like I always said, Islam and mental illness are a deadly combo.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Man. Some of you fuckers really do enjoy having the same fucking discussion over and over again. 

That’s a sign of low intelligence.


----------



## toobfreak

LoneLaugher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims terrorists kill 120 Christians in Nigeria*
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time any of them was noted for actually contributing something good for the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an ignorant fool.
Click to expand...


That's your argument for all the good Muslims are doing in the world today?  Guess that answers our question!  I'll chalk that up with the zero Muslims who ever came out publicly to condemn 9/11 or to call for more tolerance and moderation or better woman's rights in the Islamic world.


----------



## LoneLaugher

toobfreak said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Muslims terrorists kill 120 Christians in Nigeria*
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time any of them was noted for actually contributing something good for the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re an ignorant fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your argument for all the good Muslims are doing in the world today?  Guess that answers our question!  I'll chalk that up with the zero Muslims who ever came out publicly to condemn 9/11 or to call for more tolerance and moderation or better woman's rights in the Islamic world.
Click to expand...


OK.


----------



## Linkiloo

Golfing Gator said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do NOT know the significance of the changes between the Old and New Testaments, about how a new covenant was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no changes between the OT and the NT, the latter is a continuation of the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this part of your defense of the Islamic Religion that calls for the conversion, enslavement, or murder of everyone in the world, attempting to falsely compare the 2...demonstrating your ignorance while you make the attempt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not defending anything, I am calling out your mischaracterization of the God of the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, like the board rules direct us to do, it is better to just  stick to the topic then try to demonize someone / something falsely to distract from that topic.  Your call....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought up the topic, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are the one who displayed ignorance.
> 
> I agree with the earlier point that there is no 'Neutral' Muslim. Any who claim they do not believe in the Extremists who insist Islam calls for the conversion, enslavement, or death of Non-Muslims yet sit back and say / do nothing as their 'Religion of Peace' is hijacked and used to commit vile atrocities HAVE chosen a side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who does “nothing”?  What in your mind should a Muslim US citizen do about extremist in a different country?
> 
> Do you hold Christians that do not do “something” against groups like the Westboro Baptist to the same standard?
> 
> Does the fact the violence in Nigeria has nothing to do with religion even matter to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

How about if a muslim member of congress condemn islamic terror rather than obsess about one lobby group which coincidentally happens to be Jewish? Too much to ask?


----------

